# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Cannot find the declaration of element

## thomas.huguerre

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai un petit (gros) souci d'utilisation de JAXB pour la manipulation de mes fichiers XML.

J'ai cr une XSD dfinissant l'ensemble de mes types, dont voici un extrait :



```

```

J'ai ensuite gnr mes classes JAXB sans souci (aprs vrification, le code a l'air correct), puis j'ai crit un fichier XML  la main que j'ai fait valid de 3 faons diffrentes (Eclipse, JAXB validator et ma propre librairie de validation) sans aucun problme.

Cependant, au parsing JAXB, pour me transformer le fichier XML en classe, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante : 



```

```


Voici le code que j'utilise :



```

```

J'ai dj bien pluch le Web  la recherche d'une solution (comme  celle-ci), mais sans succs.

J'utilise Maven2 pour rapatrier les dpendances:
javax.xml.bind:jaxb-api:2.2com.sun.xml.bind:jaxb-impl:2.1.9

Please help !

Merci par avance,
Thomas

----------


## thomas.huguerre

Je viens de trouver mon erreur: il s'agissait du mode de chargement du XML sous forme de DOM document:



```

```

Je n'ai pas encore cherch pourquoi, mais ce mode de chargement ne semble pas prendre en compte la dfinition des namespaces dans l'lment racine. Par consquence, le noeud n'tait pas dfini avec le bon namespace, et JAXB n'tait pas capable de le lire.

----------

